# Replace Headlight Switch on 69 GTO



## franklomas (Nov 26, 2010)

Headlights on my nephew's 69 weren't working and figured out that the light switch in the dash had gone bad. We have a new switch but I'm not sure how to transfer the pull handle shaft out of the old and put in the new. This does have the hideway headlights so the vacuum hoses are in place. I've searched this thing and could not find this post anywhere, but I'm new on this and may have overlooked. Regardless, any help is appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

franklomas said:


> Headlights on my nephew's 69 weren't working and figured out that the light switch in the dash had gone bad. We have a new switch but I'm not sure how to transfer the pull handle shaft out of the old and put in the new. This does have the hideway headlights so the vacuum hoses are in place. I've searched this thing and could not find this post anywhere, but I'm new on this and may have overlooked. Regardless, any help is appreciated. Thanks...


look at your new switch. you will see a small spring loaded button like thing. you have to hold that down while pulling the handle. it should come right out


----------

